# Need to knock a few pounds off...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Dutch is old, she isn't able to exercise like a younger dog to get the weight off.

She doesn't eat much at all. Just as an example, not saying that's what she eats every day, but she takes in about 2 cooked chicken thighs a day. It doesn't seem like much, I could hold it all in my hand.

If I had to guess I'd say she's 90+ pounds. She LOOKS fatter than she is, due to sagging teats and skin on her belly, and about 2" of fur. Hand walking her for more than half a block is too stressful. It's hard on her joints - which is why I want to get the weight off. 

I've never had to deal with an overweight old dog. All of the old dogs I've had were thin.

I suppose it could be her digestive system slowing down, she just eats a very little bit.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Does she get a joint supplement?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe her thyroid is off a bit.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I know some older dogs do well with water therapy. It is a no impact activity, so it would be good on her knees and still would give her more exercise. Perhaps doing that a few times a week would help.

And the cooked chicken thighs are with NO bones I assume??? Just making sure ya know.

Here are some links for the Water Therapy









http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/doghydrotherapy
http://www.k9sonly.com/wellness/watertherapy.php

These two places are in VA.








http://www.lhpaws.com/gpage11.html
http://www.pawstoswim.com/Html-Info/INFO-Index.htm

Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveShe doesn't eat much at all. Just as an example, not saying that's what she eats every day, but she takes in about 2 cooked chicken thighs a day.


I just want to clarify - you are not feeding the cooked BONES, right? Just the meat?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Dutch is more than welcome in joining our DDC (Doggie Diet Club). This week its brand new but I'm hoping to add more fun things next week









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1312970&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well of course not... I know about cooked bones.

Truthfully, I am in a bit of a rut and cannot afford to get watertherapy. It normally costs quite a lot. 

I will have to see, Shiloh, weighing Dutch is like trying to wrestle with an eel lol the vet is quite a distance away, and our scale is the one where I weigh myself and then pick Jaeger up and see how much more he is (66lbs this week!). But I could start really working on this and post update half-arse stacked picture. 

Yes, she is on a suppliment, she also gets aspirin and fish oil added. It's just her weight obviously stresses them..

She's nearly fifteen.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I bought the 12 x 30 for $80 on amazon.com last year. I have seen them for less at Big Lots. Ritaid had the same one I have for $40 at the end of the season.

http://www.intexcorp.com/metalframe.htm

I was paying $1 a minute at the canine swim center and said, "to heack with that". My ool has already paid for itself many times over. I take it down in September.

I have the dogs wade around in it for 15 minutes, once a week. Helps with their HD, as well as their weight.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a waterfront view and I take her in the water during the warm months, so a pool wouldn't work lol 

She goes for her ball, or I support her abdomen and let her paddle without really moving anywhere for a while. But then of course I have to carry her out of the water because she's tired.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> skin on her belly


This just made me think of Cushings Disease. A pot belly is one of the most obvious symptoms. It's hard to tell from your photo whether or not she has one. 

http://www.kateconnick.com/library/cushingsdisease.html

If this were my dog, I'd take her in to the vet. Get a "mature panel" blood test done (these should be done approx every 6 months for seniors) and a thyroid panel as well. If Dutch has any of the other symptoms that Kate Connick outlines in her website, ask your vet about Cushings. 


Very often -- more than we realize -- what appears to be older age, or simply weight gain in our seniors is in fact illness, which can often be managed, frequently easily (like in the case of thyroid).

If she hasn't been in to see a vet in the last 2-3 months, before I put her on any sort of exercise plan or even a diet that may not be well balanced, I would definitely start with a thorough check up.


----------

